# Prüfprotokolle



## Praktikus (6 April 2006)

Gibt es eine spezielles Messprotokoll für Schaltschränke oder gelten hier die bekannten Pflichtmessungen aus der Installationstechnik?

Zudem hat sich vor kurzem die Frage gestellt, wie man gewährleistet, dass Motorschutzschalter richtig dimensioniert sind; zu sehen im folgenden Kontext:
In einer Anlage werden mir vorhandene Motoren zur Verfügung gestellt. Ich setze Motorschutzschalter ein nach Diemensionierung Motornennstrom und Motornennleistung. Bei der Inbetriebnahme gab es keine Probleme. Kurz später rauchten zwei Motoren ab, weil die PKZ nicht ausgelöst haben. Grund: Die alten Motoren wurden irgendwann mal neu und vor allem anders als vorher gewickelt. 

Es dürfte klar sein, dass mich da direkt keine Schuld trifft (nach meiner und der Ansicht eines Gutachters).

Der Kunde ist jedoch der Meinung, dass ich den Motorstrom hätte messen müssen und danach meinen Motorschutz hätte anpassen müssen. 

Wie macht Ihr das mit Nachweisen, dass Geräte richtig ausgewählt wurden, vor allem bei den Motorschutzschalter? Man kann ja das Abschalten von PKZ nicht wie bei einem RCD z.B. testen....

Gruß

Praktikus


----------



## cmm1808 (7 April 2006)

Hallo,

hast du diese neuen Motoren eingebaut?
wusstest du von der neuen Wicklung?
wurde das Typenschild geändert?

wenn ja, denke ich, hättest du das PKZ neu einstellen müssen.

Die gängigen Prüfungen beziehen sich rechtlich gesehen auf Neuinstallationen UND Umbauten/Erweiterungen. BGVA3 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## MSB (7 April 2006)

Der entsprechende PKZ muss einfach zum Nennstrom des jeweiligen Motors passen,
soviel zu Nachweis.

Meiner Meinung nach ist da aber ausschließlich die Firma schuld, welche die Motore gewickelt hat,
weil wenn sich durch deren Wickelkünste Motordaten, vor allem Nennströme so
gravierend ändern das dieses zum Tod der Motore führt, dann sollten die vielleicht
ihren Laden zusperren.

Zur Messung der Motorströme, wie will ich - ohne Prüfstand - die Stromaufnahme des
Motors vernünftig messen.
Im Regelfall weiß ich nie so wirklich um den tatsächlichen Belastungszustand des Motors.

Mfg


----------



## Praktikus (7 April 2006)

*;-)*

Morgen die Herren,

schön zu sehen, dass es auch Leute hier gibt, die wirklich schnell und kompetent antworten 

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass es ausreichen sollte als Nachweis PKZ-Werte und das Typenschild des Motors abzugleichen. Nur dazu müsstet Ihr ja die Seriennummer des Motors mit dokumentieren, weil diese ja durchaus ausgetauscht werden können, und das ja bekannterweise oft in Eigenregie nicht immer ganz passend. Macht Ihr das so? 

Hat hier jemand vielleicht mal ein Muster in Sachen Übergabe/Prüfbericht für sowas?

Gruß

Martin

@cmm1808
Ich habe die Motoren nicht eingebaut und selbst wenn, wie soll man sehen, dass die Wicklungen im Motor verändert wurden ? Am Typenschild hat sich nichts geändert. Es kam eh nur aus Zufall raus, dass der Motor verändert wurde, weil die Firma, die die Motoren reparieren sollte auch vor einiger Zeit genau eben diese Motoren "angepasst" hatte. Sie haben auch direkt Ihren Fehler eingesehen...


----------



## Zottel (7 April 2006)

Erstmal hat der Mist gebaut, der den Motor umwickelt, aber kein neues Typenschild anbringt.


			
				Praktikus schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kunde ist jedoch der Meinung, dass ich den Motorstrom hätte messen müssen und danach meinen Motorschutz hätte anpassen müssen.


Dazu wurde schon gesagt, daß das nicht geht, ohne eine definierte Belastung herzustellen. Was aber gehen würde: Wenn die Belastung im Einsatz immer gleich ist (im Gegensatz zu einem Kran, wo man nie weiß was einer dranhängt) hättest du "im Prinzip" bei der Inbetriebnahme messen können und z.B. gesehen, daß deine Motoren nur 30% Nennstrom aufnehmen. Dann hättest du den PKZ auf 40% Nennstrom stellen können...Aber wer macht das? Zu den "aerkannten Regeln der Technik" gehört es nicht.


----------



## Praktikus (7 April 2006)

*nur kurz*

von Zottel:
"z.B. gesehen, daß deine Motoren nur 30% Nennstrom aufnehmen. Dann hättest du den PKZ auf 40% Nennstrom stellen können...Aber wer macht das? Zu den "aerkannten Regeln der Technik" gehört es nicht."

==> Ich lerne ja gerne dazu:
Warum ist sowas nötig? Maßgebend für den Schutz des Motors ist und bleibt der Nennstrom. Wenn der Motor  unter dem Nennbetrieb arbeitet, bsteht doch keine Gefahr für die Motor und für mich somit kein Austauschbedarf ?

Oder irre ich mch da?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Zottel (7 April 2006)

Praktikus schrieb:
			
		

> von Zottel:
> "z.B. gesehen, daß deine Motoren nur 30% Nennstrom aufnehmen. Dann hättest du den PKZ auf 40% Nennstrom stellen können...Aber wer macht das? Zu den "aerkannten Regeln der Technik" gehört es nicht."
> 
> ==> Ich lerne ja gerne dazu:
> ...


Nein, da irrst du nicht. Nur gibt es vielleicht Maschinen, wo man feststellt, daß man die volle Motorleistung gar nicht braucht und hat eine "Frühwarnung" wenn der PKZ auslöst. Beispiel Getreidemühle. Lief locker mit 60%, wenn das Korn trocken war. Wenn es zu feucht war, war es besser, die Mühle bei 70% abschalten zu lassen, weil man dann weniger gewaltsam zu Klumpen gepreßtes Material rauszupulen hatte.


----------



## Maxl (8 April 2006)

Praktikus schrieb:
			
		

> Die alten Motoren wurden irgendwann mal neu und vor allem anders als vorher gewickelt.


 
Das Umwickeln eines Motors ist genauso zu sehen wie der Umbau einer Anlage.
Wird an einer Anlage eine "Wesentliche Änderung" durchgeführt, so ist für die Anlage erneut die CE-Zertifizierung durchzuführen und ein neues Typenschild anzubringen.
Wird ein Motor neu gewickelt, so ist ebenfalls ein neues Typenschild anzubringen. Dies ist vor allem dann durchzuführen, wenn wenn der Motor anders gewickelt wurde.
Diese Argumentation sollte auch bei auch vor einem Richter standhalten!

mfg
Max


----------

